# Nvidia Geforce 9300 GE vs Nvidia 8600 GTS?



## mozeki (Jun 7, 2006)

I am planning on playing games such as Gears of war PC soon. My Geforce 9300 can run the game, but it plays extremely choppy, too choppy for my taste. I was offered a Geforce 8600GTS from my friend currently on vacation, but he will be back in 2 weeks. Will the 8600 gTS really be much better than my current card?

For some reason I can't find the specs for my 9300 GE on any review site, and can hardly find specs for the 8600 GTS. Can anyone give me a hand?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

9300 sounds like a low end card , which you wouldn't find specs for. The 8600 might be a little better , would help to know which 8600 gts it was.


----------

